# Twin Lakes



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed up with my wife aroun 2PM, and stayed until 5PM. Not exactly prime fishing hours, but we did OK. Managed 3 beautiful cuts, and missed about 5 more.
2 were caught by my wife, while I managed only 1. Mine was caught as I was reeling in to leave. Gotta love that. All were very healthy and good fighters.



http://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/4/S/2f0000000d3eb3d0/1/115/7PdL-4lYwz-
nh4Gb4lPQYwHNliRvo1ov.jpg


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Cutts and nice Hendrix shirt man.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice Fish! I used to go up there a lot when i was a kid. are the blue gill still big?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice report. Great pictures too.

It's a beautiful area. Glad you pulled something out of there.

Bluegill? I never saw any bluegill in there.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

How about lakers? Always rumors of macks up there!


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I am almost positive there arent any gills in there. No lakers either from what I know. There are some macs in one of the other lakes up there.
I was very glad to catch something from here, as I used to go up a lot when I was single and always did very well. The last few years however have left the smell of skunk thick in the air up there until this trip.
The water level is as high as it will go. I would love to get a tube out there, but cant imagine hiking it up that hill.
If you want to stock up on minnows, then this is the place. They school up in the thousands in a few places.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My Sentra made it halfway up that hill. Packing the tube the rest of the way wasn't too bad. You're right about the minnows too. Clouds of them.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Oops, Sorry I was thinking of Twin Lakes, Idaho. out of Preston.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats impressive that your little sentra made it that far. Thats a steep hill.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I almost had it up the part that stopped me, but the tires just wouldn't hold on and my momentum died. I was tempted to try it in reverse, but opted to play it safe instead.

The rest of the way would've been fine, it's just that middle spot that held me up.

Needless to say, I smelled some clutch when I parked.


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!! What were you using? Is it normally hard to drive up there?


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but where is Twin Lakes?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Big Cottonwood Cnyn.


----------

